# Exercise



## donnamarie (Dec 5, 2010)

Hello everyone,
I have just joined a gym and looking to use it and facilities 3 times a week - getting married next year in Jamaica and need to tone up and lose about 1 1/2 stone.....oh and improve my fitness.

Would like to know how people address reducing their insulin when exercising, what level's do you aim for before an 40 min session in the gym? I am also using power plate before gym session - 20 mins on this is equal to 2 hour work out in gym but not at a cardio level. Second session left me on a 2.7. I have been advised by a non diabetic to eat a banana before exercise?

Look forward to hearing your experiences and advice.

Donna


----------



## Northerner (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi Donna, I don't use the gym, but before a run I like to be around 8-9 and usually try to arrange it about 1.5-2 hours after eating so I have insulin circulating and food digesting. I generally return from my run on similar levels, but it is in the following 40 hours that I need to lower my insulin as this appears to be when my increased sensitivity kicks in. However, I have read completely different accounts from other people, so my experience probably isn't much of a guide!


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 5, 2010)

I am also using power plate before gym session - 20 mins on this is equal to 2 hour work out in gym but not at a cardio level. Donna[/QUOTE]

Donna, Well done for joining the gym.
I am surprised at the suggestion that the Power plate is said to be better than a 2 hour workout in the gym though. I do a 50 minute workout in the gym and have absolutely nothing left at the end. It includes powerplate squats and bicep curls using the straps. I can't see how 20 minutes is better than 2 hours gym though - and it certainly isn;t suggested at our gym. Just didn't want you to be misguided. I spent a lot of time on the power plates working out when I injured my calf, but didn't feel it was anywhere near as good as the gym weight machines etc.

I do find the power plates good for warm up and cool down though, and are excellent to aid quick recovery from injury. Also good for a nice back massage if you can bear the vibration that is!

Does your gym do any classes? They are always good to keep you motivated. Make sure the gym instructors change your program every 4 to 6 weeks too to prevent boredom.

Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Copepod (Dec 5, 2010)

*Runsweet website*

There's a lot of helpful advice at http://www.runsweet.com/ - explanations of physiology, tips etc. By the way, best to test not immediately, but around 30mins, after finishing.


----------



## MCH (Dec 6, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> I do find the power plates good for warm up and cool down though, and are excellent to aid quick recovery from injury. Also good for a nice back massage if you can bear the vibration that is!
> QUOTE]
> 
> My gym has got one of these. They have now produced a "circulation" workout on it and I was wondering if it might help as my feet and hands are always frozen (and not just because of the snow we currently have). Have your tried it for this and does it work?


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 7, 2010)

MCH said:


> lucy123 said:
> 
> 
> > I do find the power plates good for warm up and cool down though, and are excellent to aid quick recovery from injury. Also good for a nice back massage if you can bear the vibration that is!
> ...


----------

